# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 100L (upd 12/08)



## Izac (Nov 16, 2003)

Hi again..
I'm here with an uptade of my tank. The tank was started for 19 days ago (11/19). 
Here is a preview of the increment (growth):

2003-11-19: The tank was born









2003-11-30









2003-12-08: The tank today









What do you think?
The plant's have grown some, but I think they could have grown better. Have done some mistakes that made the plants get slack.

The lightning in the first one just apears to be blue, because I used an odd adjustment. I have changed that, as you can see.

The glossocarpet is far away from finished. I don't know if you have seen it at all. But it's growing. Everyday I see some new leaves, so I think it's just a matter of time.

(The background paper is just temporary)

Just ask me if there is something you want to know. Or something you think would be an improvement.

[This message was edited by Izac on Mon December 08 2003 at 10:39 AM.]

[This message was edited by Izac on Mon December 08 2003 at 10:44 AM.]


----------



## Izac (Nov 16, 2003)

Hi again..
I'm here with an uptade of my tank. The tank was started for 19 days ago (11/19). 
Here is a preview of the increment (growth):

2003-11-19: The tank was born









2003-11-30









2003-12-08: The tank today









What do you think?
The plant's have grown some, but I think they could have grown better. Have done some mistakes that made the plants get slack.

The lightning in the first one just apears to be blue, because I used an odd adjustment. I have changed that, as you can see.

The glossocarpet is far away from finished. I don't know if you have seen it at all. But it's growing. Everyday I see some new leaves, so I think it's just a matter of time.

(The background paper is just temporary)

Just ask me if there is something you want to know. Or something you think would be an improvement.

[This message was edited by Izac on Mon December 08 2003 at 10:39 AM.]

[This message was edited by Izac on Mon December 08 2003 at 10:44 AM.]


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

Very interesting rock-work you have there. I think a school of I. kerri(Blue Emperors) would look stunning in that tank.

----------------------------
Fish Slapping Extraordinaire


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

Hi Izac,

very nice aquascape you have there. I love your rocks. What light are you using? It looks very blue (high K).

Glosso isn't that difficult. If you provide the right nutrients (CO2, macros, micros) and lighting it will cover your tank in a few weeks.

Good luck and keep us updated,
Sven


----------



## Izac (Nov 16, 2003)

Svennovitch, I'm really glad you liked it!








Im using 3 fluorescent lamps. The one in the front is an osram flora, the one in the middle a philips aquarelle and the one in the back is an warm white







.. I haven't really got money to purchase new lights.

The tank isn't that "blue" as the pictures shows. I think it is an adjustment. The warmwhite makes it pretty yellow. The second picture shows more the color. But I will replace the ww when i get money and the osram too. Any got any suggestions witch one?

Will update with some new pics later.

I'm new here.
Excuse my english.


----------



## Izac (Nov 16, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by Slappy:
> Very interesting rock-work you have there. I think a school of I. kerri(Blue Emperors) would look stunning in that tank.


What's that?









I'm new here.
Excuse my english.


----------



## RobinK (Nov 6, 2003)

Blue emperor (aka royal tetra): very pretty fish! Here's a profile on it









http://www.fishbase.org/Summary/SpeciesSummary.cfm?ID=12388


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

...and a nice image of it.








Inpaichthys Kerri


----------



## Izac (Nov 16, 2003)

That's a nice fish!
I will be looking for it. Thanks for the tips!

I'm new here.
Excuse my english.


----------



## Izac (Nov 16, 2003)

I found that one when i searched for _Inpaichthys kerri_ Is that the one? It's not that beautiful as the other one..

I'm new here.
Excuse my english.


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

Could be a female?


----------



## Izac (Nov 16, 2003)

Yes.. Maybe.. 
I saw a comment that said that the males are changing to blue when they are feeling good.

Anyone got any more pictures of this fish?

I'm new here.
Excuse my english.









[This message was edited by Izac on Fri November 28 2003 at 08:13 AM.]


----------



## Izac (Nov 16, 2003)

As you can see, I just updated with some new pictures of my tank.
Hope you will enjoy them.

I'm new here.
Excuse my english.


----------

